# Sexing_leucomelas



## Mitcho (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi All

I’m pretty sure these are a pair but I’d like to run it past the community just for verification, your thoughts would be most appreciated

Thanks


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm not very good when it comes to determining Leucomelas. Have you tried playing calls to get them going?


----------

